# opinions please



## lily (May 16, 2011)

my dog has been itching for 3 months now almost non stop,she has just tested negative for mange and ring worm ,she has been raw fed 3 months,my question is can a dog be sressed enough to cause constant itching she is an obsesive dog,shadow chasing,toy obsessed ,people ,other dogs ,balls absolutly everything she will get obsessed ,could this cause her to itch as her mind is constantly on the go.i have eliminated,wool,detergant,grass ,plastic,rubber ,anything that she comes into contact with on a daily basis ,your thoughts please ,karen


----------



## Jack Monzon (Jul 25, 2010)

I would go to an animal allergist and get allergy testing. She's probably allergic to some kind of pollen in the air. You may've restricted grass exposure to her feet but the grass pollen is still blowing around everywhere. Weeds are also a huge problem.

It could also be dust mites. Are you vacuuming daily with a quality vacuum cleaner?


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

i vacuum everyday ,spoke to the vet and he said allergy testing may not possibly help because of the false /positives,we have had a lot of rain so the pollen count has been low according to the weather reports,suppose it could be airborne ,karen


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

When I was trying to treat Chelsy for allergies, I was told that if an antihistamine helped, it was probably an airborne or contact allergy. If it was food related, then antihistamines won't help. I don't know if that is always true, but it was true in her case. Antihistamines did nothing for her. We had to narrow down the specific food item that set her off (salmon, certain fruits and vegies, olive oil).


----------



## Jack Monzon (Jul 25, 2010)

Where do you live? I'd seek out a specialist. False positives are a concern for food-allergy testing, not so much for environmental. 

My vet gave me a long list of antihistamines to try and told me try one for two weeks and then move to the next. She said some just don't work for some dogs. I've moved on to Claritin this weekend after trying Zyrtec first.


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

thanks for your reply,i live in the uk ,the antihistamine did work but then stopped for some reason,i was thinking of trying zyrtec but its so expensive here ,15.00 for just 20 tablets ,ive tried lorratadine,benadryl,piritin ,have been raw feeding for 3 months now so i dont think its food related but i do wonder given the type of dog she is that it may be stress/emotional ,i know that sounds daft tho lol,karen


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I would personally seek out a dog behaviorist for the obsessive issues as I believe that dogs can cause their own destructive results from other problems.


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

my thought too ,thinking obsesive behaviour may lead to stress which in turn may lead to compulsive scratching,its just a thought whist trying to find her trigger ,karen


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

With her breed I would think the ocd could cause her to scratch, a lot of ocd people self mutilate in various ways. I woudl find a behaviorist with experience in this area. Even if this is not the fix you could get help with her other obsessive behaviors. JMHO


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

I agree with both the OTC allergy meds AND a behavior modification program. 
I can tell you that Khan is on OTC allergy meds from spring until fall. Last year the zyrtec did absolutely nothing, and the benedryl worked great. This year however the zyrtec is doing the job. Just like a person, some work better than others depending on what's in the air. I do not want his system to get use to one kind, so I do try and switch things up; but this year I went off the zyrtec only for a couple weeks since the results from the other were not that good.
I also think the behavior will need to be worked on especially since she has that obessed type of personality. Just will need to work at redirecting her focus. Will take some time but will be well worth it! 
Good Luck!


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

She sounds kind of like Quinn. He has some obsessive tendencies (as lots of dobes do) and also has environmental allergies. It seems like he'll get an itchy spot and it is then that spot that has his full attention from then on out.

Med wise, I have been giving him chlorphen twice a day. It is dirt cheap and seems to be what works the best. We now go to classes every saturday and have several mini training sessions a day. I have several stuffed kongs in the freezer and if he seems to need some sort of distraction I give him one of those.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

What happens with increased exercise? I know that when I had gotten my Leo at 11 months had I not constantly kept him tired out he would have a tail obsession, but it has worked it's way out of his mind with the increased exercise and redirection when he needed it most. Just a thought that if a dog is just sitting around all day with nothing to do, they will obsess about something, they all need a job and a good amount of exercise. Good Luck!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

i know my dog in the winter licks big sores on his legs because he is cooped up too much - he is also a very high-stress, nervous dog. 

My vet told me the best thing she has seen work on airborne pollens etc for a dog is Benadryl. she said the problem is people don't give them enough - for my 110 pound dog, when he has allergies i give 15 per day, 25 mg and 1 mg per pound (a little more, actually). It does seem to help.


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

im upping her excersize first thing in the morning and before bed ,as i had back surgery in feb i have to be careful with working too it can get painful,im giving benadryl but only 10mg at bed time i will up the dose whats chlorphen?,shes 641b so what dose of antihistamine can i give?thanks,karen


----------

